# Martial Arts near Wakefield KS



## Thesemindz (Sep 4, 2021)

I have a friend who lives near Wakefield KS and he's considering starting martial arts lessons. He's looking for somewhere he can learn self defense and get some exercise. He's in his forties with back issues and he's not interested in MMA style training or wrestling, but he also wants something more self defense applicable than tai chi and yoga.

Does anyone know of any good schools out there teaching real self defense to a variety of adults that meet on a regular basis? Style is less important than quality of instruction. He's just starting out. He asked me because he knows I've got history but I am not familiar with the area so I said I'd ask around.

Appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Buka (Sep 4, 2021)

How far is he from Clay Center Kansas?


----------



## Thesemindz (Sep 5, 2021)

Buka said:


> How far is he from Clay Center Kansas?


Pretty close I think.


----------



## Buka (Sep 5, 2021)

Thesemindz said:


> Pretty close I think.


This is a little out of left field, but an acquaintance of mine was in that area for business a couple years back. He went to a place called Wright’s Academy Black Eagle Hapkido for a few classes. He liked it. I just checked their web site and it appears they’re only open a couple times a week. But it’s free, no tuition.

I figure if it’s free, he might give it a look, maybe he’ll like it.

Since I don’t clean out my gmail often, I found his message to me and got the name of the place. I’ve since e-mailed him but have not heard back.


----------

